# Refinishing a Mahogony Speargun



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The speargun may be Padauk. Not sure really. It has a deep red color which is leading me to believe that it is Padauk and not Mahogany.

I have a JBL Woody Magnum that is in need of a refinish. It has the glossy finish on it now that has chipped off in places. What do I use and is there any tips to refinishing the wood. Is it any different than refinishing any other wood. What product should I use to seal it again?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (8/7/2009)*The speargun may be Padauk. Not sure really. It has a deep red color which is leading me to believe that it is Padauk and not Mahogany.
> 
> I have a JBL Woody Magnum that is in need of a refinish. It has the glossy finish on it now that has chipped off in places. What do I use and is there any tips to refinishing the wood. Is it any different than refinishing any other wood. What product should I use to seal it again?


Jon,

If it were my gun, I would sand the gloss finish off,smoothit with a steel wool, and thenrub in a high quality penetrating stain/sealer (available in many colors). Don't forget all the holes and ends. There is no way you'll be able to completely seal the wood so that it does not absorb some water at depth. That is why I'm not a believer in using a synthetic finish (such as Rhino Lining) on a spear gun. All you're doing is sealing in the moisture. I would rather let the wood breathe and dry out completely between dives.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 with Orion


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've refinished my Riffe a few times. I removed all the hardware, and hung the stock from a coat hanger. I hit it with some super fine sand paper first, and then rubbed it with teak oil. I let it dry overnight and then repeated the oil rub for 3 days. It was beautiful when it was finished. It has lasted for a few years, but its time for me to do it again.


----------

